# PLBM Big Bass Open 3-26



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Portage Lakes Bass Masters Big Bass Open. Limit 1 bass:B
Sat. March 26th at Portage Lakes 8am-1pm
$50 entry (no late fee for this event)
For complete details or a flyer: 
www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com

Also while on site, check out our regular Spring open on April 10th at Portage
Thanks! PLBM

Even more questions, call Andy Berger at 330-882-3961 evenings


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thought I'd bump this up since the event is only 2 days away! We are gettin alot of interest and folks sayin they are waitin to see weather and sign up at ramp. Should end up with a solid field based on prior years participation. No late fee just come sign up. See ya there!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Just a reminder that new fishing license was due March 1st, and that watercraft folks have a habit of cruisin parking lots looking for expired trailer tags for that "easy pinch".  Just got both of mine and almost forgot!


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder louie!! Almost forgot mine also!!


----------



## Basscat2 (Oct 2, 2009)

Any results for today?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i got one bit and 1 fish in the boat 1.5 i think big big bass was close to 6lb, and,2 was;4,64 and 3rd 3.03.it was freezen all day hard to keep the guides open,but atleast i got one in the boat,water43,dg,stained


----------



## lakes craig (Oct 13, 2009)

I am glad that you got your fishing license early this year Louie! Wondered if you remembered the game warden who made me get my license out of 3 layers of clothes at Arcola Creek when we were steelhead fishing. Good thing we stopped at Walmart at 3 am that morning. I think he got tired of waiting for me to land that giant steelhead !!!!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

lakes craig said:


> I am glad that you got your fishing license early this year Louie! Wondered if you remembered the game warden who made me get my license out of 3 layers of clothes at Arcola Creek when we were steelhead fishing. Good thing we stopped at Walmart at 3 am that morning. I think he got tired of waiting for me to land that giant steelhead !!!!!


LOL!! Ya I remember. He was a patient little cuss wasn't he!


----------

